# Need a Modem for a BSNL Broadband connection



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

OK....so finally I am able to get a BSNL Broadband connection. Previously BSNL used to give Modem at a rental charge but that has changed and now they are saying that they can provide Modem at 2100 INR which I know would be $hitty at best.
So please Suggest me good modems, other features like Wifi are welcome for me.

Budget - 3000 INR (Lower the better).

I am thinking about this one
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter
however I am not sure whether it would work with BSNL connection or not so please shred some light on that also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

best adsl wifi modem in my opinion for its price.as for configuration no need to worry.all adsl modems can work with any adsl connection in the world you just have to select vpi/vci values(for bsnl it is 0/35).btw my suggestion is instead of using the cd to configure do it manually as it will be better in the long run.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 22, 2013)

I would suggest to get a Dlink u2750 which is a modem + wifi router and is awesome for its price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I would suggest to get a Dlink u2750 which is a modem + wifi router and is awesome for its price.


i wouldn't buy 2750u even if it costs 300 lesser than tp-link(it costs 300 more btw).


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

-1 for 2750U  
very very weak Wifi range!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> -1 for 2750U
> very very weak Wifi range!



I am not sure what problem others are facing with it, but mine works like a charm at my hometown. 

but again, go with the majority and pick your options right.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 22, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am not sure what problem others are facing with it, but mine works like a charm at my hometown.
> 
> but again, go with the majority and pick your options right.


I had that modem, bought it from Flipkart! 
Got it replaced the first day


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

So....The one I chose is pretty good, any more suggestions or I should just order it ASAP ??

Would this one Support Windows 8 also ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2013)

adsl modems like these are standalone devices.they don't need driver install like those usb 3g modems so they are OS independent.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> adsl modems like these are standalone devices.they don't need driver install like those usb 3g modems so they are OS independent.



OK thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

Placed the order at FK. Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## gcbeldar (Apr 3, 2013)

If you change the order then think the below
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

I myself using, it comes with usb port can be used for storage or Printer, tested with 1tb HDD, ext3 & NTFS supported

If you change the order then think the below
*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-w8968-300-mbps-wireless-n-usb-adsl2-modem-router/p/itmdggsyph7ytbfx?pid=RTRDGGQ754BDWH7U&ref=efdaced5-d067-4eb8-abca-7e498ae453af

I myself using, it comes with usb port can be used for storage or Printer, tested with 1tb HDD, ext3 & NTFS supported


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2013)

^^W8968 now also support 3gb usb modems(may need firmware update).


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 3, 2013)

gcbeldar said:


> If you change the order then think the below
> TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> 
> I myself using, it comes with usb port can be used for storage or Printer, tested with 1tb HDD, ext3 & NTFS supported
> ...



Ordered the same from flipkart today via COD.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

gcbeldar said:


> If you change the order then think the below
> TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> 
> I myself using, it comes with usb port can be used for storage or Printer, tested with 1tb HDD, ext3 & NTFS supported
> ...





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^W8968 now also support 3gb usb modems(may need firmware update).





rock2702 said:


> Ordered the same from flipkart today via COD.



Thanks guys, you guys replied just in time. Changed the Order to the better one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

do post a review here especially the 3g usb modem working since currently there are no good detailed reviews for this model.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

How would I update the firmware ?? The download section of that router looks complicated to me, something don't work with something and all. Also do I have to do the firmware updates one by one or just one update of the latest version. Which update should I download ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

what is the current firmware version?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I have not received the product yet, but I am guessing that it would be 1.00


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I have not received the product yet, but I am guessing that it would be 1.00



Did you receive the router? How is it working?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Did you receive the router? How is it working?



No I have not received it yet. They Shipped the product on 8 April 2013, yet to receive it, I guess I should get it by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No I have not received it yet. They Shipped the product on 8 April 2013, yet to receive it, I guess I should get it by Friday or Saturday.



I got mine.The same router.They shipped on thursday, I got it yesterday.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I got mine.The same router.They shipped on thursday, I got it yesterday.



When did you ordered the product on FK ??

Also how is the Modem, working good ??


----------

